# Freshwater Aquarium Stores/Groups



## cagepride (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and was hoping to get some advice. I live in Ontario. My wife and I are planning on moving to Kelowna within the year. We have family there and want to be closer to family who have since moved out there themselves. 
I have been in the freshwater hobby for 15 years and have a large 150 gallon planted community tank, which I obviously will bring with me. But I seem to be having a hard time finding what availability of fish, fish stores that are out in Kelowna or in the surrounding areas!? I have seen a couple but not much. 
I was able to join a small fb group in the Okanagan. But when I attempted to join a Very Large Group called "Aquarium Hobbyist B.C" I was denied and told because I don't reside in the area they rejected my request and suggested I find a Ontario group!?! 
I was a little shocked and even a little irritated, as I am apart of many groups throughout the "States & Canada" and have NEVER had such a ridiculous response. My experience through this awesome. Hobby has been about all of us helping one another and giving tips and advice because we love the hobby. Didn't matter where someone lived, if they had a question, we gave out advice. 
No one in an Ontario group can really answer my questions about the hobby in B.C lol
So very frustrating to come across a large group and have admin say I can't join because I don't live there lol. When it's a group about discussion of the hobby.
So I am hoping there are many in here who can help a guy a out 
There doesn't seem to be as large of a selection or as many people who are into the hobby out in Kelowna and surrounding areas , as there is in the Toronto area. Even when I look on Kijiji to see what fish people may have, or plants, equipment. There is very limited of only a couple dozen ads etc. Seem to only find about 3 stores as well.
Does everyone mainly just order online or travel a little farther to get livestock?
Where do people go and where do they buy? Are the prices comparable? Has anyone been in my situation and moved from Ontario to Kelowna or areas near there and have advice. 
Sounds silly, but it actually makes me apprehensive about moving lol knowing that I won't be able to really be able to really be as into my hobby "There" as I am here!
Any help would be great. Retailers, fb groups(that don't reject based on current Residence), best stores, any stores that may be opening in the future. 
Thanks everyone in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I can't help you on the kelowna accord but what I can tell you is you are not welcome on this form.....Ontario 

I kid, I kid! I find it disheartening that someone would shut you out because of your "current" location and not look at your future plan and purpose. Their loss is our gain. I would like to offer a great big welcome to BCA, these guys are great and will tell you everything you need to know. Also as an off note, for some reason people in bc seem to prefer Craigslist


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Absolutely we welcome you here at BCA, I know that shops like Aprils aquarium and Canadian aquatics and Canadian Aqua Farms 3 of our sponsors will gladly ship fish to you. :bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Your best bet in Kelowna is to: 
1) Find local hobbyist on BCA to swap with
2) Have a sponsor (Canadian Aquatics or April's Aquarium) ship to you
3) Have J&L Aquatics ship equipment to you

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, you are most welcome to BCA. We have members from as far away as Singapore and the UK. I generally don't like FB groups. BCA is a forum where it doesn't matter where you are physically located, after all, what's the point of being online if you then exclude potential members based on where they live?

As mentioned, several of our sponsors are more than willing to ship to Kelowna.

Anthony


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I ship to Kelowna . Warm weeks or months I can do greyhound d and hold
For pickup. And this forum has a lot of resources. Kelowna is also a 5 hour drive at
Most to Vancouver . A weekend fish shopping trip. Easy enough to pack for travel with oxygen, and Styro and heat packs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't like the direction the online community is going - too many other forums I belong to are dying a slow death. 

It is a source of valuable information that I can't get on current groups. Anyways, welcome to the forum, let us know what your particular interests are and if we can't help you out locally, we can probably source out to someone elsewhere...probably in Ontario.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to BC Aquaria.I have not heard of any Kelowna groups.I can tell you this is the best site in Canada and members are worldwide.You probably have the best chance of getting most livestock and plants at a lowe rate here in Canada.We gladly welcome new members and encourage as many people to support this hobby for generations to come.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

And..... I forgot to mention.... WELCOME!

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cagepride (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone for your replies and Help. I can say that I was very disappointed and discouraged when my request was denied to join the "Aquarium Hobbyist B.C" group to say the least. Totally shocked to be honest. I am apart of many different Aquarium fb groups, from all over Canada and even a couple in the States. All of which have always been very welcoming and helpful. Which is what I have always believed the hobby is about!
We all love the hobby and most of the time try and offer advice where we can and to whom ever needs it. First time in the 15 years that I was basically refused help because of my location. 
The Admin even went as far a to block me from even messaging members to ask them for help. The group has well over 1k members, so I was eager to see the various suggestions and help I was going to receive. 
Still blown away.....
"You request was denied because you don't live in B.C! I am sure there are some groups in Ontario you can join"........unbelievable!
Sorry for the rant. Just still pissed off. But glad I found this forum with some really great helpful people 
This possible me to Kelowna is a big move and definitely need all the tips and help I can get. Things so far are extremely different in comparison to Toronto Ontario. 
Availability, stores, even water parameters are much different apparently. 
What is the cost of ordering and where do the shipments come from? Is there any type of fish that primarily the most sold or that people have?

I have a 150 planted Community tank!
"Angel's, Clown Loaches, Cory Cats, Large Black Ghost Knife, Rainbows, Rams, and 1 Discus"
Also my pride and joys are my selection of "L-Species Fancy Plecos" Have about 12 different species. 
Basically All of those is what I hope I can continue to get. Just getting into Discus and love them. But love my Plecos .
Here is my baby lol 
144 Gallon Half Circle Oceanic


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice tank and inhabitants. With that stocking, they'd prefer the much softer water here in the lower mainland. But everything is doable, just takes more work. IIRC, the Kelowna region has very hard water, maybe our OK residents can confirm their water readings.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

RE: " . . . Sounds silly, but it actually makes me apprehensive about moving lol knowing that I won't be able to really be able to really be as into my hobby "There" as I am here! . . ."

--------------------------------

True, perhaps, if you are looking to be able to walk down the street in Kelowna and into a LFS. As others have already stated, with a little effort and patience, there are plenty of members/retailers who are prepared and happy to ship livestock/equipment to you. So, just make your WISH LIST known on this site and see what kind of responses you receive. Welcome to BC!

:bigsmile:


----------



## LewTube (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry haven't been online in a while.

There are a few stores in here in Kelowna and another in Vernon (30 minutes North)

Pet City Kelowna |

The Purple Seahorse Pet Store

AJ's Pets & Things - From The Domestic to the Exotic

and of course

PetSmart & Petcetera

Selection can be hit and miss and pricing includes the Okanagan sunshine tax


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Any of the fish you mentioned can be supplied & shipped by any of the sponsors on BCA


----------

